# Help Please!



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have a question I hope someone can help me with. I noticed about a week ago that my bolivian ram was acting a bit lethargic and not too interested in food. I was away for a few days and now he's just sitting on the bottom most of the time. I did notice what appear to be tiny little worms? around his vent. I don't have a working camera at the moment but Im hoping someone might know what I'm talking about and be able to find a picture of it online. I have tried searching but haven't found anything that looks the same.

Thanks!


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Could it be Gill Flukes? I don't know too much about it, but you can find a lot of information on the net. There are also meds for it.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

are they red worms?


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

yea it looks like tiny red worms. But his gills are clean its just his vent thats messed up.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Kookie have a look at this thread, sounds like it might be what you have. 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/experiences-callamanus-worms-solutions-695/
If so I am not to sure if you could find the stuff up there, but maybe if you contact Mykiss (Pat) he maybe able to send you the meds. Good Luck.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, contact mykiss (Patrick). Treat your whole tank.

Item read here for instruction as well.


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks! that seems to be right. I contacted mykiss so hopefully I can get this treated before I have any losses. I love that little ram. He sat for months in the lfs looking miserable all by himself so I finally brought him home, it'd be so sad if he died now


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck with the treatment Kookie.


----------

